# YARN & FABRIC SHOPS. I-95 IN FLORIDA



## MEC (Mar 22, 2013)

lEAVING ON A TRIP SOUTH & WOULD LIKE INFO ON YARN AND FABRIC SHOPS ALONG I-95 IN FLORIDA. PREFER NOT TO GO TOO FAR OFF THE HIGHWAY. THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

You could "google" it and type where you want to find them. That should come up with something. You can even get directions to any place new on google. I do it all the time.


----------



## Twoie (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi MEC - Michael's, Joann's Fabric and Crafts, and Hobby Lobby are east and within 2 miles of I-95 on US 92 in Daytona Beach. Michael's and Joann's on the left, Hobby Lobby on the right.
Linda


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

The "Knit and Stitch" at 15 Stone st. In historic Cocoa Village, Fla.
I hear it's a great shop. I've never been there tho'.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

There is an app for "Yarn GPS" on the IPhone.


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

In Ormond Beach they have a great shop..its called The Ball of Yarn its on Granada. But it might be around 7 miles East from I 95 . Its closer to the Ocean...Great shop......


----------



## MEC (Mar 22, 2013)

Thank you, I am really looking for small independant yarn & fabric shops like this. I can go to all the big chain stores any day of the week. I'm always looking for the unique. A really great shop if anyone else is interested is Debbie Macombers "A Good Yarn Shop" in Port Orchard, Washington. I go there every time I get to the Northwest.


----------



## knitterlin (May 31, 2012)

Great Balls of Yarn in West Palm Beach.
It's on Belevedere, right off of i95 near the W. Palm Beach Airport.


----------



## Cnleb (Aug 19, 2012)

knitterlin said:


> Great Balls of Yarn in West Palm Beach.
> It's on Belevedere, right off of i95 near the W. Palm Beach Airport.


That's a great shop! I always find my way there every year when I'm in area.


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

Raging wool in Weston off of I-575 which connects with ! 95 in Ft lauderdale


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Knit or Knot Tequesta/Jupiter off of A1A


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

marylo12 said:


> The "Knit and Stitch" at 15 Stone st. In historic Cocoa Village, Fla.
> I hear it's a great shop. I've never been there tho'.


I DO KNOW the "Knit and Stitch" Boutique very well.....
It is about 5 miles east of......  I 95....... 
Go east on Hwy 520 to just east of Hwy Us1 to the main parking lot/area..... The shop is south of the parking area......
You will never be sorry for visiting Our wonderful Shop.....
Friendly Teachers, Clerks & also friendly customers......


----------



## nemcfo (Jul 29, 2012)

Florida is a pretty long state and I-95 runs almost the entire length. Where on I-95?


----------



## MEC (Mar 22, 2013)

Jacksonville to Ft Lauderdale


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> I DO KNOW the "Knit and Stitch" Boutique very well.....
> It is about 5 miles east of...... I 95.......
> Go east on Hwy 520 to just east of Hwy Us1 to the main parking lot/area..... The shop is south of the parking area......
> You will never be sorry for visiting Our wonderful Shop.....
> Friendly Teachers, Clerks & also friendly customers......


Just an additional note ...This is at about mile marker 200..


----------



## Sherry-SSS (Jan 16, 2013)

Byrd's Nest in Palm Coast--south of St. Augustine. It's a quilt shop too. They also have a store in Ormond Beach on Granada.


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

MEC said:


> Jacksonville to Ft Lauderdale


actually ends in Miami Dade, at least another 30 miles south of Fort Liquordale


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

Rita Ann said:


> In Ormond Beach they have a great shop..its called The Ball of Yarn its on Granada. But it might be around 7 miles East from I 95 . Its closer to the Ocean...Great shop......


Totally agree, very friendly store!


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

marylo12 said:


> The "Knit and Stitch" at 15 Stone st. In historic Cocoa Village, Fla.
> I hear it's a great shop. I've never been there tho'.


A nice store with lots of yarn, place was packed the day we went! Did buy a skein of sock yarn!


----------

